# how to install .app files onto iphone



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

hi guys,

anyone here know how to install terminal.app on iphone 1.1.3? i have downloaded terminal.app onto my windows computer, but now i don't know how to put it up onto my iphone. a little help will be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

You can't just copy over an application from your Mac to your iPhone and expect it to work.

First you need to jailbreak your iPhone (tutorial here). This will install Installer on your springboard. Run it and under the Utilities category, install Term-vt100.


----------



## iphoneexcitor (Jan 20, 2008)

i did do all of that.
but in installer, under utilities category, there's no "term vt100" or anything similar to that sort. anyway i can get it onto my iphone?


----------

